# 67 Lemans - Door Mirror Installation



## RexInTheCity (Jul 17, 2015)

I've done some searching and I can't find any information on how exactly the door mirrors are installed. The car had a door mirror at some point so the holes are already there.

It looks pretty straight forward:
1) Attach mirror bracket to door using black screws.
2) Place mirror pad over mirror bracket.
3) Install mirror overtop of bracket so that it sits inside the pad and locks against tabs.
4) Install screw through the mirror into the bracket.

I tightened the final screw as much as possible but the mirror wasn't tight against the pad/door. The mirror wiggles up and down, the bracket itself doesn't move.

The mirror kit is Ames part number F160T. 

Any suggestions?


----------

